# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Pool Painter Recommendation - Sydney (Beecroft/Epping)

## raging

G'day, 
Just wondering if anyone could recommend a good pool painter to paint our 12 metre long concrete pool in Sydney - northern suburbs area? 
Cheers, 
Raging

----------


## alokahuja

> G'day, 
> Just wondering if anyone could recommend a good pool painter to paint our 12 metre long concrete pool in Sydney - northern suburbs area? 
> Cheers, 
> Raging

  
Hi ,
Did you end up getting someone. I looking to getting the same done for my pool and wanted to know your experience
alok

----------


## raging

> Hi ,
> Did you end up getting someone. I looking to getting the same done for my pool and wanted to know your experience
> alok

  Ended up going with www.poolpainters.com.au I didn't meet them as I was at work, but the wife said nice things about the people who did the work.  
Pricewise they were competitive.  
In terms of quality of work, seems good enough, time will tell. There is a few brown patches in the deep end near the valve thing, apparently that will fade in a month or two. When it does, I'll be 100% happy. 
Good luck.

----------


## METRIX

Do you have any before / duing and after photos and what was the approximate cost

----------


## raging

> Do you have any before / duing and after photos and what was the approximate cost

  Approx from memory was 4500 - it is a big pool though 12 m x 5 m. Sorry no pics handy.

----------

